# I love this place!



## no1justminda (Aug 7, 2005)

This place is wonderful! Finally, I have a place where I can go to where people are just like me and won't tell me that I don't really have a problem. No people to tell me what I'm really feeling when they don't even know the half of it! No one to tell me to get over it and that it isn't a big deal. And i'm glad that the boards aren't filled with people to put me down or try and stir up chaos with bogus comments. You people are so nice


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Very true!

I've had the same experience here so far. I am blown away by the overwhelmingly friendly, respectful, welcoming, supportive environment of the SAS forums. I am especially struck by the acceptance and kindness granted to newcomers.

It's a far cry from other discussion groups (in other subject areas, elsewhere on the web) that I've belonged to.... even actively moderated ones. Lots of bullying and ridicule and snobbery, especially directed towards newbies.

It's nice to have a place to go and vent when I've had a bad day, or just get a little human interaction (online anyway), without feeling intimidated.

:thanks Everyone


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

right on! 

nice to know i'm not alone out there :group


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JamesOfMaine,

It's probably due to the fact that we understand where each other is coming from. It's not an easy thing to come to terms with something like SA. I, myself, have always tried to be supportive and even throw a laugh in every once in a while.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

:sas rocks!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah..i love SAS too, i don't kow what i would do without out..its amazing how many people on here i can relate to. I'm glad everyone on here understands and are kind, of course, it gives me some hope, and helps motivate me to continue existing knowing there are really others like this.
I can see myself visiting this place for a long time so don't ever go away!


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

David1976 said:


> :sas rocks!


 :agree


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

i feel at home here :group


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

more group hug!! :group :group :group 

I <3 :sas I hope it's around forever


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

This is an amazing place. I can say that i answered a question in class and get congratulations. If i told someone that in real life they'd think i was nuts. Even my parents would look at me weird.


----------



## drago762 (Nov 17, 2003)

I agree, it's a pretty cool place


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

outtamind said:


> This is an amazing place. I can say that i answered a question in class and get congratulations. If i told someone that in real life they'd think i was nuts. Even my parents would look at me weird.


So true. I love the SAS.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

We're all in this together :group


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

no1justminda said:


> This place is wonderful! Finally, I have a place where I can go to where people are just like me and won't tell me that I don't really have a problem. No people to tell me what I'm really feeling when they don't even know the half of it! No one to tell me to get over it and that it isn't a big deal. And i'm glad that the boards aren't filled with people to put me down or try and stir up chaos with bogus comments. You people are so nice


i know thats y i post here


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree. Love the range in age and topics and seems more balanced with pro-active advice.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree with all you, this is the best forum on the internet. My day just isnt complete without a visit to SAS.
:thanks to everyone on here for being so cool. 

(this is my 100th post) :banana 

(and the first time I ever used a dancing banana)


----------



## AWholeNewMe (Aug 14, 2005)

home sweet home, u guys r all amazing...


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I've been wanting to start a post like this for a while. You guys really are awesome. In the last forum I was on, I didn't really feel like I belonged there. People were constantly leaving and arguing with each other, which would later result in name calling and the sort. Furthermore, it seemed like some people were a lot more "popular" than others and had their own special thing going on. There was actually a post once about who was the most popular or something like that. I hope that it's changed or that It will soon, 'cause for a support group, it sure did alienate some-at least that's how I feel.

Anyhow, my point is that I think that this group has been very good for me and that you guys are really great. I feel like there is a sense of equality here and undestanding, and that is what I've been looking for all along. I feel so relieved knowing that this site exsists.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

brownkeys said:


> I feel like there is a sense of equality here and undestanding


That's one of the things I love about this site. It's difficult enough not having any friends or anyone around who I feel really understands what having SA is like. This site offers that for so many of us. It's a comforting feeling.


----------



## LeahUndertheSea (Oct 23, 2005)

I totally agree. This is a wonderful, open place. People are so nice and accepting. There's just not enough of that in every day life! So thank goodness for this place. :nw 

Leah


----------



## Dolphin (Mar 24, 2004)

I love it, too! :group


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

For me there are some sections that are more uplifting than others. The "Triumphs Over Social Anxiety" section is definitely inspiring.


----------

